# Is it safe to delete Temporary xxx.db files?



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 19, 2017)

Operating System: 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):2015

Hi

About to upgrade to Lightroom Classic and making a backup of my catalogue file I found several groups of files named like this in the same folder:

Temporary Import Data-x.db
Temporary Import Data-x.db.journal

Where x is a number.

What are these files from and is it save to delete these? I assume being named "Temporary" it is but would like to check before making this assumption.

Many thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 19, 2017)

These are temporary files that should have been deleted by Lightroom after it was done with them. However, sometimes something goes wrong and Lightroom doesn't quit properly (could be a real crash or just 'not quit properly') and then these files remain. Check the modification date to make sure they are not from today, if not you can safely trash them.


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Johan

I ran the command Library > "Find All Missing Photos", none found

Deleted those Temporary xxx.db files (they were several months old)

Reran the command Library > "Find All Missing Photos", again none found

Updated to Lightroom Classic.

Honestly, I can not see any performance improvement, but I do have a good specification PC so things were not slow before the upgrade.


----------

